# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Zocken und andere Laster...

## schiene

War gestern seit langen mal wieder in der Spielbank Bad Homburg.
19 Uhr,2,50 Euro Eintritt bezahlt und rein.Die Bude war schon ziemlich voll.Wie immer waren auch die Thais reichlich vertreten.Dazu noch paar Chinesen und Araber und deutsche Besucher.Was mich störte war,das es sogut wie keine Kleiderordnung mehr gibt.Egal ob mit Turnschuhen,Jeans oder sonstigem,jeder kam rein wenn die Klamotten nicht gerade unterstes Niveau waren.
Hatte mein Limit auf 300 Euro festgelegt.Gespielt habe ich ausschließlich Black Jack.Die ersten zwei Stunden hatte ich wirklich nen "Glückshändchen"und konnte mich über 620 Euro Gewinn freuen.
Gegen jegliche Vernunft spielte ich trotzdem weiter und es kam wie es kommen mußte....,das Glück verließ mich und aus den 620 Euro+ wurden ziemlich schnell 80 Euro minus.  ::  

Naja,was solls,hatte auf jeden Fall nen schönen Abend,auch wenn diesmal mit nem Minus.
Preise für Getränke:
0,3er Bier 2,40 Euro
Gin Tonic 7,50 Euro
0,3er Wasser 2,40 Euro
0,3er Hefeweizen vom Faß 3,80 Euro
Schön war für mich als Raucher,das es einen großen Salon für Raucher gab.Irgendwie gehört für mich die Zigarette mit zum Spieltisch.
An einem Nebenplatz am Spieltisch hat es einer geschafft innerhalb einer Stunde 11.000 Euro zu verzocken.Nunja,wers sich leisten kann.Zumindest macht er äußerlich nicht den Eindruck das es ihn großartig störte.
Mitternacht bin ich dann ins "Kurhaus bad Homburg"zur Weihnachtsfeier von Somlak .Hier war ne tolle Stimmung und es gab reichlich zu Essen und Trinken.03:30 gings mit dem Taxi heim.
Kopfschmerzen sind mittlerweile wieder weg und ich "quäle" mich auf Arbeit ab.

----------

Wie viele Thais sind Dir über den Weg gelaufen?

----------


## Joseph

Ich selbst habe zwei Mal im Leben versucht, eine Spielbank zu betreten: 

1) einThai, Schwager meines Vaters und zu der Zeit wirklich reich, wollte vor ein paar Jahren die Spielbank mal von innen sehen und ein paar Scheinchen wagen...Naja, ich hatte eigentlich keine Lust, aber was tut man nicht alles seinem Vater zuliebe...Ich selbst hatte ja auch kein Geld, das ich hätte setzen können...Die Spiele verstehe ich bis heute nicht...Die nächst gelegene Spielbank war in Bad Neuenahr. Als wir ankamen, konnten wir jedoch nicht hinein, weil wir keine Krawatten anhatten! (Das hatte ich vorher nicht gewusst). - Ich erfuhr zwar, dass man sich in der Bank bei jemandem auch eine Krawatte leihen konnte, habe das dann aber meinem Begleiter nicht gesagt, und wir sind schnell wieder zu Hause gewesen...

2) in Macao. Ich war in weiblicher Begleitung dort (nicht meine jetzige Freundin). Naja, sie setzte 30 US $ und gewann 30 US $. Ich setzte daraufhin 20 US $ und verlor 20 US $. 

Es war fesselnd zu sehen, wie die Reichen dort spielten...Man konnte in US $, Hongkong $ oder Patacas (von Macao) setzen und bekam einen eventuellen Gewinn jeweils in der Währung ausbezahlt, in der man gesetzt hatte...Viele setzten ganze Bündel von Scheinen...
Für mich eine völlig andere, fremde, gleichviel faszinierende Welt...

Bei Spielen habe ich kein Glück...Naja, es heißt ja "Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe". Hoffen wir's mal...

Joseph

----------

> Naja, es heißt ja "Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe". Hoffen wir's mal...
> 
> Joseph


wenn das so wäre, müsste ich den Rest des Jahres in einer Spielbank verbringen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es das bringt!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

> Wie viele Thais sind Dir über den Weg gelaufen?


Ca.7-10 an den Slotmaschienen, direkt im Casino hielten sich 6 weibl.und 2 mänl. Thais auf.Schienen sich auch alle untereinander zu kennen.

----------

Keine Thaiblumen, die man "auslösen" konnte, weil sie blank waren?
Kenne das von Zockermarathons, wo einige Herren darauf warteten, ein billiges Nümmerchen abzustauben.

----------


## schiene

> Keine Thaiblumen, die man "auslösen" konnte, weil sie blank waren?
> Kenne das von Zockermarathons, wo einige Herren darauf warteten, ein billiges Nümmerchen abzustauben.


  ::  neee echt?hab ich so noch nicht gehört oder  mitbekommen.Wobei ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht unbedingt auf soetwas achte.

----------

Echt.
3-Tage-und-Nacht-Kartenzocken. Ort der Handlung: Wohnung einer der "besten" Freundinnen.
Anwesend mit fluktuierender Besetzung so um die 10 - 15 Thairosen.
Mit anwesend, auch fluktuierend, 5 - 10 "Herren" unbestimmter Herkunft. Die Ehemänner sind es mit Sicherheit nicht.
Von denen ruft aber ab und zu mal jemand an und fragt, wann Schatzi dann gedenkt, nach Hause zu kommen?
Teilweise wird um Tausende gespielt.
Und wie es manchmal kommen muss, auch der letzte Cent ist verbraten.
Da bietet sich einer der angrenzenden Schlafzimmer an.
Die "Herren" haben die Vorgänge unter Beobachtung.
Einer erhebt sich und verschwindet mit der temporär Iliquiden, die nach 10 - 30 Minuten später wieder mit 30 - 50 Euro in der Tasche an Spielgeschehen weiter beteiligt ist.
Im Laufe der Zeit ist es ein laufendes kommen und gehen.

----------


## schiene

nun sach schon,wieviele hast du den bei der "lüsternen Runde"schon finanziell "unterstütz"  :cool:

----------

> nun sach schon,wieviele hast du den bei der "lüsternen Runde"schon finanziell "unterstütz"


War schon zu der Zeit, wo 'farang ru: ma:k". 
Hat mich einfach nur abgetörnt.
Ekelt mich heute noch an. Solche Bilder bekommt man nicht aus dem Kopf.

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> nun sach schon,wieviele hast du den bei der "lüsternen Runde"schon finanziell "unterstütz"
> 
> 
> War schon zu der Zeit, wo 'farang ru: ma:k". 
> Hat mich einfach nur abgetörnt.
> Ekelt mich heute noch an. Solche Bilder bekommt man nicht aus dem Kopf.


kann ich nachvollziehen,wobei ja die "Damen"nicht ganz unschuldig an der Misere sind und ihren Körper der Spielsucht oder sollte man besser sagen der Geldgeiheit wegen anbieten.

----------

Was heißt "nicht ganz unschuldig"?.
Das wäre ja die Untertreibung des Jahrhunderts.

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Schiene,
jetzt kommt man schon mit Turnschuhen rein?  ::  
Kann ich mir nicht vorstelllen.
Verkehrte früher regelmässig in Bad Homburg. Mein Kumpel und ich hatten so nen Tick,
wir spielten immer auf die vierte Serie, jeweils einen 500er. War echt spannend, aber es verlief sich auf plusminus.
Weisst Du überhaupt, dass Roulette das Spiel mit der höchsten Gewinnquote ist?
Black Jack liegt mir nicht.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

Hab wegen der Kleiderordnung beim Verlassen des Casinos mal nachgefragt.Dies wäre noch eine Sonderreglung aus dem Sommer,wo keine Krawatten und lange Hemden verlangt wurden.Irgendwie wurde dann die"Hemmschwelle"immer kleiner.Mich hats auch sehr verwundert.
Roulett hat die höchste Gewinnquote?KMeinst du das jetz auf die Gewinnchancen oder die Auszahlung.
Beim Black Jack  bekommt man,wenn man extra auf den golden Jack setzt und er kommt das 300fache ausgezahlt.
Beim Roulett max.das 35 fache.

----------


## schiene

> Was heißt "nicht ganz unschuldig"?.
> Das wäre ja die Untertreibung des Jahrhunderts.


wollte es nur nen bisschen vorsichtig und nicht so direkt sagen,aber du hast schon recht,leider!

----------


## odd

Ganz einfach eine ehrliche Meinung eines ehrlichen Menschen.

Casino oder auch Spielbank ist die duemmste Moeglichkeit sein Geld los zu werden.

War in meinem Leben nur einmal in einem Casino; war bei einem Visarun in Ban Laem beim Mittagessen. Hier herrschte ueberhaupt kein Kleiderzwang.

@ Herbert, wenn die abgebrannten Maedels sich anbieten, aber wohl nicht nur fuer 30 oder 50 Euro, denn fuer dieses Geld kommt keine recht weit. Ausserdem muss das Zimmer auch bezahlt werden. Gehe ich in der Annahme, dass es nicht unbedingt die huebschesten Maedels sind, die sich darbieten, nicht unbedingt ein Geschaeft fuer den Herrn.

----------

Doch Norman, war/ist genau so. 
Läuft ja privat ab, Zimmer kostet nichts.
Und auch das (nur scheinbar) small money wird so hingenommen. 
Hatte mit dem Aussehen nichts zu tun.
Die Situation musste schon desperate sein, also Schmuck und so schon verpfändet.
So etwas läuft regelmäßig bei solchen "Veranstaltungen" ab.

----------


## odd

Kenn mich leider nicht aus.

Aber alleine schon der Gedanke, mir wird   ::  

Stelle mir ne Frau nach ca. 10 Jahren Deutschlandaufenthalt vor. 40 Jahre, etwas Winterspeck angereichert wartet vorm Casino auf eine Einnahmequelle. Wenn sie es (das Geld) so noetig haben muessen sie eben nehmen was kommt und nicht jeder ist sauber und gepflegt. 
 ::  Nee ich koennte glaube nicht.   ::

----------

Norman, die Blumen waren eher alle in den Zwanzigern.
Was meinst Du, was da sonst noch alles abläuft, für "Taschengeld"?
Z.B. das berühmte Zimmer oberhalb des Thaishops, wo die Panraya so gerne einkaufen geht und ihre Freundinnen trifft.

----------


## odd

Weisst Du Herbert, war eben meine Vorstellung.

Habe jetzt in den letzten Wochen und Monaten auch hier in Thailand einiges (@Alex  ::  ) negatives erlebt. Waere ein Grund sich aus allen Thaiforen abzumelden.  ::

----------


## schiene

Zumindest gestern hatten die anwesenden "Thaizockerinen",bis auf eine, ihre besten Jahre hinter sich.  ::

----------

Nun, da fällt mir gerade eine Begebenheit von Ostern 2005 ein ... 

Wir saßen abends bei uns zuhause, meine Ex - die zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht anschaffte, ihre anschaffende Schwester sowie deren Freund. Gegen 23 Uhr nochwas, also kurz vor Mitternacht bimmelte das Telefon, dran war die andere Schwester, die nicht anschaffene (arbeitet vielmehr als 'Gemüseputzerin' in einer 'Fertigsalate für Supermärkte Produktion' und nebenher im Dortmunder Karaokee als VJ / Sängerin). Der Inhalt des Gesprächs war, daß sie 'Taschengeld für Thailand' machen wollte - sprich die Kohle für das Ticket an der Hohensyburg respektive in dem dortigen Glücksspieltempel verdoppeln wollte. Das mit dem verdoppeln hatte nicht ganz hingehauen und nun hätte sie nichtmal für 'ne Busfahrt was übrig, ob ich sie nicht eventuell abholen könne.

Das Ticket und auch ein wenig Taschengeld hatte die anschaffende Schwester übrig ...

----------

mit dem zocken habe ich es überhaupt nicht. mein exschwiegervater als er noch lebte, war auch so ein zocker erster klasse. damals noch DM-zeit gingen so jeden monat fast tausend DM drauf. bei ihm war es schon eine sucht. habe zu damaliger zeit schon kein verständnis gehabt. dann hatte ich mal eine thaifrfeundin (eine bildhübsche frau) die auch diesem laster verfallen war. diese beziehung war schon zuende bevor sie anfing. da ich ja über diese risiken schon vorbelastet war.

----------


## resci

Hab vor drei Wochen das erste mal in einem richtigen Casino in Macao gezockt.
Einsatz am einarmigen Banditen 10 HKG$ , Gewinn nach zwei Minuten 50 HKG$, 
danach bin ich zurück ins Hotel und hab mir ein Bier für 40 HKG$ gegönnt.

resci

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Glückwunsch Resci
aber wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied wenn Du mal ein Zockerpapier in deinem Depot bunkerst? Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass Du so mutig bist um eine Wette auf
ein Geschäftsmodell einzugehen. (hab ja drüben von Dir diesbezüglich schon genug lesen dürfen)

Ach ja Odd, Zocken muss nicht unbedingt das Dümmste sein. Es gibt da Leute, die leben sogar davon und nicht mal schlecht. Sind natürlich die Ausnahmen, aber die Yacht in Monaco spricht Bände.
Und Schiene, Roulette ist das Spiel mit der höchsten Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit.
Von Gewinnhöhe hat keiner gesprochen.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

Es gibt zocken und es gibt Zocker! 
Zocken allein ist nichts verwerfliches, das tun wir alle fast jeden Tag. Nur man muß halt seine Grenzen kennen und muß wissen wann man aufhören sollte.

Erst wenn man zu einem Zocker wird ist es gefährlich und meist ist es dann schon zu spät, da man jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verloren hat. 

Nix ist gegen ein kleines Spielchen einzuwenden, ich selbst spiele regelmäßig und Poker leidenschaftlich gern. Nur spiele ich fast nie um Geld. Und das unterscheidet mich von einem Zocker!

----------


## Hua Hin

Poker ohne Geld?  ::  

Wie geht das denn?  ::  

... dann doch lieber "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht"?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Online Poker, halt mit Spielgeld - hat aber auch seinen Reiz!

----------


## Hua Hin

und wie willste dann bluffen?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Es geht um Spielgeld!
Und der reiz ist das Turnier zu gewinnen. 
Verstehe deine Frage, nach dem bluffen nicht?

----------


## Hua Hin

Pokern, ohne zu bluffen?

Reden wir jetzt vom gleichen Spiel?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wie, natürlich wird dabei geblufft! Ich sag doch, mit Spielgeld!

----------


## Hua Hin

Na ja, Daniel.
Wie kann man denn mit Spielgeld bluffen?
Das sind doch Kindereien.

----------


## schiene

> Na ja, Daniel.
> Wie kann man denn mit Spielgeld bluffen?
> Das sind doch Kindereien.


Das liegt wohl eher an der inneren Einstellung des einzelnen.Wenn man sein "Spielgeld"als echtes betrachte,kann es schon Spaß machen so zu Zocken.Oftmals gewinnen dann die Leute mit ihrem Spielgeld und steigen nach gewisser "Übungszeit"auf echtes Geld um mit dem Vorsatz genauso bedacht zu spielen.Dies wiederum gelingt den wenigsten und so nimmt das Unheil seinen Lauf...

----------

> Na ja, Daniel.
> Wie kann man denn mit Spielgeld bluffen?
> Das sind doch Kindereien.


monopoli ist wohl eher nicht nur für kinder, aber ein sehr interessantes spiel. 
auch mit spielgeld.

----------


## Joseph

"monopoli ist wohl eher nicht nur für kinder" sagt doc-bryce

Wieso, habe ich als Kind sehr gern gespielt, jetzt nicht mehr...

Im übrigen, ich habe immer gern *mit* jemandem gespielt, nicht so sehr *gegen* jemanden. Nehmen wir an, jemand spielt Schach mit mir und macht einen radikal falschen Zug.
Kaum hat er es gemacht, sagt er "sch....". Dann sage ich: "Nimm den Zug zurück und setz neu!"
Gewinnen ist mir nicht so wichtig, aber spielen...

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Monopoli!hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gespielt,hat aber immer Spaß gemacht in ner gemütlichen Runde zu spielen.

----------


## Hua Hin

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, 
ich sprach eigentlich von "Mensch, ärgere Dich nicht".

Aber nochmal, Bluffen ohne Geld geht nicht, weil es sonst kein Bluffen wäre.
Behaupte mir einer das Gegenteil. Wen interessiert denn, wenn ich mit virtuellem Spielgeld bluffe? Dann sage ich Danke und Du kannst mich mal.

----------


## schiene

> Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, 
> ich sprach eigentlich von "Mensch, ärgere Dich nicht".
> 
> Aber nochmal, Bluffen ohne Geld geht nicht, weil es sonst kein Bluffen wäre.
> Behaupte mir einer das Gegenteil. Wen interessiert denn, wenn ich mit virtuellem Spielgeld bluffe? Dann sage ich Danke und Du kannst mich mal.


Daniel meinte bestimmt nicht Pokern am PC sondern in einer gemütlichen Runde zu Hause.Auch wenn nur mit "Spielgeld"gezockt wird kann man da seine "Künste"beim bluffen unter Beweis stellen.

Ist übrigens zur Zeit ne absolute Mode sich gemeinsam zu Hause zu treffen und ne Runde zu Pokern.Gibt schon für paar Euro komplette Spieltische mit Jetons.

----------

So es um Geld geht das entbehrlich ist kann man m.E. gegen Zocken nichts einwenden ... wenn es aber ruiniert (und ich kenne zwei Deutsche, die durch das Spiel ruiniert wurden) hört der Spaß auf.

Ich verstehe nur nicht die Verblendetheit derjenigen die meinen 'die Frau aus diesen Kreisen rauszuhalten' wäre irgendwie sinngerichtet. Entweder sie fühlt sich dazu hingezogen - dann muß 'Mann' es nun entweder akzeptieren oder die Reißleine ziehen - oder eben nicht, dann ist es gut. Wenn die Frau zeigt, daß se halt gerne zockt sie zu versuchen aus den Zockerkreisen rauszuhalten ist Schwachsinn.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, 
> ich sprach eigentlich von "Mensch, ärgere Dich nicht".
> 
> Aber nochmal, Bluffen ohne Geld geht nicht, weil es sonst kein Bluffen wäre.
> Behaupte mir einer das Gegenteil. Wen interessiert denn, wenn ich mit virtuellem Spielgeld bluffe? Dann sage ich Danke und Du kannst mich mal.


Also ich spiele meist Turniere so mit bis zu 500 Spielern. Gewinnen können nur die ersten Ränge, von daher liegt mir schon etwas daran auch auf einen der vorderen Ränge zukommen. Und da die meisten Spieler in einem Turnier ebenfalls gern gewinnen wollen, ist ein Bluff sehr gut möglich.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von Hua Hin
> 
> Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, 
> ich sprach eigentlich von "Mensch, ärgere Dich nicht".
> 
> Aber nochmal, Bluffen ohne Geld geht nicht, weil es sonst kein Bluffen wäre.
> Behaupte mir einer das Gegenteil. Wen interessiert denn, wenn ich mit virtuellem Spielgeld bluffe? Dann sage ich Danke und Du kannst mich mal.
> 
> 
> ...


Nee Schiene, ich meinte da schon Online Poker.

Wenn mit mehreren Freunden in der Runde gespielt wird, gibt es halt einen kleinen Einsatz und jeder bekommt gleich viel Chips. Aber solche Einsätze halten sich dann wirklich in Rahmen so ca. 10 Euro und 5 Euro Re-buyin. Aber das kommt eh nur alle paar Monate mal vor.

----------


## schiene

Onlinepoker finde ich persönlich uninteressant.Irgendwie fehlt mir da die Atmosphäre.Klar zum üben oder mal kurz zum Zeitvertreib ok,aber da spiele ich schon lieber mit paar Kumpels in der Kneipe oder zu Hause.

----------


## schiene

manche lernen es nie!
Somlak hat heute mit ihrer Mutter telefoniert.
Ein Cousin von Lak hat wieder mal gezockt und verloren.300.000 Bath  ::  .Er hat bereits vor 2 Jahren schon einmal 250.000 verzockt und dadurch seine kleine KFZ Werkstatt verloren.
Ich mag ihn sehr ,da er wirklich hilfsbereit ist und eigentlichdie Finger von den Karten gelassen hat.Die Familie hat ihm damals finanziell geholfen seine Schulden zu begleichen und er schwur das er nie wieder Karten anfaßt.
Nun hat ers verschissen und das er Hilfe von irgend jemanden bekommt kann er vergessen!

----------


## Hua Hin

Tja Schiene, Spielsucht ist halt auch ne Sucht. Und Zocken auf Schulden ist eigentlich der erste grosse Schritt zum Untergang.
Bei mir läuft das immer umgekehrt. Wenn ich beim Zocken verliere, habe ich erst mal für längere Zeit die Schnauze voll.
Wenn ich sehe, wie brav ich heute geworden bin.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

> Tja Schiene, Spielsucht ist halt auch ne Sucht. Und Zocken auf Schulden ist eigentlich der erste grosse Schritt zum Untergang.
> Bei mir läuft das immer umgekehrt. Wenn ich beim Zocken verliere, habe ich erst mal für längere Zeit die Schnauze voll.
> Wenn ich sehe, wie brav ich heute geworden bin.
> 
> Gruss Alex


klar ist es ne Sucht.Aber ich denke bei dem von mir geschilderten Fall,war die Idee,schnellstmöglich wieder zu Geld zu kommen stärker als die Vernunft.

----------


## Hua Hin

Ist schon klar Schiene,
nur wenn das Zocken erfolgreich gewesen wäre, stünde wahrscheinlich die nächste Party schon wieder bald auf der Reihe.
So nach dem Motto, früher oder später kriegen wir sie.

----------


## Samuianer

> Ist schon klar Schiene,
> nur wenn das Zocken erfolgreich gewesen wäre, stünde wahrscheinlich die nächste Party schon wieder bald auf der Reihe.
> So nach dem Motto, früher oder später kriegen wir sie.


Ja klar, noch besser sind die Athleten die sich dann noch Geld leihen, um das Verlorene wieder zurueck zu gewinnen!   ::  

So Mega-schlau moechte ich nie werden!

Das ist die Super-Spirale abwaerts...!

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von Hua Hin
> 
> Ist schon klar Schiene,
> nur wenn das Zocken erfolgreich gewesen wäre, stünde wahrscheinlich die nächste Party schon wieder bald auf der Reihe.
> So nach dem Motto, früher oder später kriegen wir sie.
> 
> 
> Ja klar, noch besser sind die Athleten die sich dann noch Geld leihen, um das Verlorene wieder zurueck zu gewinnen!   
> 
> ...


das könnte man dann den Gnadenstoß nennen!

----------


## schiene

Im November will Laos in der gegenüberliegenden thailändischen Provinz Mukdahan sein erstes Spielcasino eröffnen.Zum "Savan Vergas Casino" soll ein 5-Sterne Hotel mit 160 Zimmern, Restaurants, ein Unterhaltungspark und Wasserpark gehören. Laos ist das letzte Nachbarland Thailands welches offiziell noch kein Casino betreibt.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wie jetzt noch mal langsam....

Laos will in in Thailand ein Casino eröffnen??? Nee, das glaub ich nicht!

Oder meinst du in Laos gegenüber der thailändischen Provinz Mukdahan?

----------


## schiene

> Wie jetzt noch mal langsam....
> 
> Laos will in in Thailand ein Casino eröffnen??? Nee, das glaub ich nicht!
> 
> Oder meinst du in Laos gegenüber der thailändischen Provinz Mukdahan?


hast recht daniel,gemeint ist natürlich *gegenüber der thailändischen Provinz Mukdahan*  ::

----------

